#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  2я БИ: сопровождаемое танху или бхаву?

## До

Можно ли точно установить к чему относятся выделенные слова из второй благородной истины - к танхе или к бхаве?



> Idaṃ kho pana bhikkhave, dukkhasamudayo ariyasaccaṃ: "yāyaṃ taṇhā ponobhavikā *nandirāgasahagatā tatra tatrābhinandinī*, seyyathīdaṃ: kāmataṇhā bhavataṇhā vibhavataṇhā".
> 
> А в чем состоит благородная истина о происхождении страдания? 
> Пристрастие (_танха_), которое вызывает дальнейшее становление (_бхава_), – *сопровождаемое страстью и наслаждением, ищущее удовольствий то здесь, то там*, – то есть пристрастие к чувственным удовольствиям, пристрастие к становлению, пристрастие к не-становлению.
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm





> "And this, monks, is the noble truth of the origination of stress: the _craving_ that makes for further _becoming_ — *accompanied by passion & delight, relishing now here & now there* — i.e., craving for sensual pleasure, craving for becoming, craving for non-becoming.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....011.than.html

----------


## sergey

Я думаю, что выделенные слова относятся к жажде. Я так понимаю, что taṇhā ponobhavikā nandirāgasahagatā - это: жажда, такая-то и такая-то. В переводе А.В.Парибка см. рисунок.
Т.е. таньха - это существительное, а нандирагасахагата (Нанди-рага-саха-гата) - определяющее ее прилагательное (или причастие возможно)

----------

